# tranny problem



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

just had my tranny rebuild. its an a4. for some reason if im crusing at 65 to 70 im doing 3000 rpms. i also have a 2700 stall. he also tuned the tranny. shouldnt i be in od al least by 60 , even with a tune and my rpms at 2200. i also notice at 3000 rpms if i put it in 3rd the rpms stay the same. i think i lost my up shift to 4th. what do you guys think


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

wow, 39 veiws and no results


----------

